# The CHA3 tree



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 26, 2006)

Since I have joined I noticed that CHA3 is not talked about very much and there is not that many threads that even include CHA3.  SOOOO as someone who practices this style I thought I would share the CHA3 as it goes until myself.

Shorenji Kempo___________________________JuJitsu
Mitose Clan                                         Judo         Okinawa Te
                                                Jigoro Kano    Gushin Funakoshi
Kenpo                                   KiuKu Shin-Kai     Goju RHU     Chitoru
Prof. Paksune 1860                 Masatatsu          Yanaguchi     Chinen
Prof. James Mitose 1918

                                    Prof. William Chow 1926
Ed Parker                     Prof. Adriano Emperdo 1943   Abe Kamahoahoa

                              Prof. Marino Tiwanak 1954
C.I. James Goodman 1964    C.I. Robert Myers 1967  C.I. Richard Baker

Inst. Nick Neddo 1974 Inst. Brian Courtright 1978   Inst. Jerry Peirce
            Inst. Mark Clippinger 1979   Inst. Steve Stults 1979
                                                                     Inst. Carl Skidmore
                                                                     Inst. Tony Foster
                                                               Inst. Anthony Foster


----------



## donald (Dec 26, 2006)

What is CHAKenpo?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 26, 2006)

Aye, what is CHAKenpo?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2006)

What is unique about your system?
Sean


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 26, 2006)

Its the system Prof. Marino Tiwanak developed in Hawaii.  Its called CHA3 because it was originally practiced in the central housing building #3, they added the activities part after housing for CHA3.  Marino then changed it to Central Hawaiian Activities 3.  Nothing special or unique about it, very traditionalist but very realistic IMO.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, in my brief exposure to the system, I think it has more of a boxing flavour to it than some of the other kajukenbo variants.

Lamont


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 27, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Well, in my brief exposure to the system, I think it has more of a boxing flavour to it than some of the other kajukenbo variants.
> 
> Lamont


 
Why do you think that?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that Marino Tiwanak was a boxer before he took up Kajukenbo. If I'm not mistaken, the info comes from an interview with Grandmaster Emperado in Inside Kung Fu magazine.


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 28, 2006)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I think I read somewhere that Marino Tiwanak was a boxer before he took up Kajukenbo. If I'm not mistaken, the info comes from an interview with Grandmaster Emperado in Inside Kung Fu magazine.



http://starbulletin.com/98/07/31/news/obits.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2006)

CHA3Kenpo said:


> Since I have joined I noticed that CHA3 is not talked about very much and there is not that many threads that even include CHA3. SOOOO as someone who practices this style I thought I would share the CHA3 as it goes until myself.
> 
> Shorenji Kempo___________________________JuJitsu
> Mitose Clan                                         Judo         Okinawa Te
> ...




Could you or someone explain the name?  CHA3 I think means something, just curious.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Could you or someone explain the name? CHA3 I think means something, just curious.


 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=688163&postcount=5


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 29, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Well, in my brief exposure to the system, I think it has more of a boxing flavour to it than some of the other kajukenbo variants.
> 
> Lamont


 
What specifically about the system makes you think boxing?  I understand Tiwanak was a boxer for a few years.  I guess I don't think that boxing has that big of an influence in this system.  There are defenses against boxer type fighters, called Combinations.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 29, 2006)

CHA3Kenpo said:


> What specifically about the system makes you think boxing? I understand Tiwanak was a boxer for a few years. I guess I don't think that boxing has that big of an influence in this system. There are defenses against boxer type fighters, called Combinations.


 
Perhaps it was just my instructor, but in comparison to the kajukenbo-kenpo (original Kajukenbo) line I had been studying, it just felt more like a boxing foundation than a hard style karate/kenpo foundation, particularly in its striking structure.  Does that make sense?  

Now that being said, that particular instructor also emphasized kickboxing so it may be from there that I get an incorrect impression.

Lamont


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2006)

KenpoDave said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=688163&postcount=5




Thanks!

I like it.


----------



## kempocat (Dec 9, 2007)

I trained under Professor Marino Tiwanak at his school in Salt lake Hawaii for a very short time before the company I was working for (mid pacific airlines) went bankrupt in the 80's forcing me to return to the mainland 
.
I am thankful for the experience to train at his school sadly it has made all other schools I have trained at seem like impersonal business 
.
if you are a part of CHA3 Kenpo you are part of a family
.
I plan on returning to hawaii to resume training with the CHA3 under Professor Michael Tiwanak but this plan is still years away I must retire first
.
in the meantime I enjoy staying in touch with the school
via email 
.
I cant say enough about this school do your self a favor and google cha3 kenpo lots of great history and pictures
.
Keith Bryan


----------

